# What can i do?



## MayaUk (Apr 13, 2018)

I write to you because I do not know how to behave in the situation where I am, I can not talk to any known person, because I would certainly judge myself, and so much I would have. It's about my husband who, in fact, is very weird. Always puts me in the position of going beyond my limits - he says - but I'm beginning to think that he is actually using me to make abnormal lusts. There has always been a great attraction between us, so it has not been difficult for me to get any sexual fantasy she wanted. I made love in all positions, with all sorts of toys, costumes, BDSM and sado-maso ... as in the movies. Maybe I liked a bit too, what to say. More recently, I went to a swing club - it's a lot called "club," more than a double encounter. I did not like the idea, but I went for his sake. The man in that couple sought me afterwards, asking me to meet separately. I do not know why I went, I think from curiosity, and perhaps from the failure that I was in. She was with another woman, and she wanted to make love in three. My husband does not know, and I really do not care what he would say if he found out. I feel like I have entered a dirty game in which I do not feel myself and I do not know how to get out of it. This man threatens me to tell all my husband and colleagues if I do not meet him again. I'm afraid not to lose my job, not to marry ... I do not even know what to say. I'm tired of all this, please, if you can, tell me what to do.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone curious about the veracity of this post, just look at...
... the photo at the top
and
.... the for phrases used to tag this post at the bottom


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Closed & banned for obvious reasons.


----------

